# Travel insurance



## Viki (Jan 14, 2010)

Im off skiing soon!! (i am the clumsiest person ever so i may be offline for a while afterwards whilst im in my full body cast )

Any idea on a good place to get travel insurance? Do i have to declare the pump, and the spare? does this bump up the cost?

Diabetes even makes throwing yourself down a snowy mountain complicated!!! 

x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used a company called Columbus direct.  If you use the below link you can get up to 20% off.  

http://www.responsibletravel.com/Copy/Copy100889.htm

They have given me cover no problems including high altitude walking, and did ski cover for my o/h.  You will definitely have to speak to them about your diabetes, I would advise mentioning the pump as you need to make sure it is covered.

Have fun skiing.


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 14, 2010)

I used Medicover Insurance Services Ltd, tel 0870 735 3600, when I went to Australia. Their premium was under 25% of that quoted by DUK's recommended brokers!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 14, 2010)

I've used Snowcard for many mountain trips overseas, including skiing, over the years. But never asked about insulin pump. There are 4 options to cover various combinations of health, equipment and cancellations.


----------



## Viki (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! Ill have to get on and make some calls me thinks


----------



## rhall92380 (Jan 15, 2010)

The best quote I got was from the Diabetes UK insurers. Annual multi trip insurance was pretty much the same price as single trip. Had no problems when I had a claim (for stolen wallet)

Richard


----------

